# Touren-Treffs und Termine im Sauerland



## Marc B (18. April 2016)

Hi Leute,

als Neubürger freue ich mich ja über Treffs etc., wo man sich anschließen kann. Am besten sammeln wir hier mal 

In Olsberg: *Treffs und Touren*

Tragt einfach die Euch bekannten Treffs in dem Thread hier ein


----------



## JDEM (18. April 2016)

Wir fahren jeden Mttwoch in Olpe eine eher traillastige Runde, richtet sich eher an Leute die eher schnell bergab fahren wollen.
Infos auf: https://www.facebook.com/frOErider

In Herscheid bietet Bike-MK auch oftTouren für jeden Geschmack an. Einfach mal hier: http://www.bike-mk.de/Kalender.html reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (26. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Tragt einfach die Euch bekannten Treffs in dem Thread hier ein



Jeden *Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr* sowie jeden *Sonntag 09:30 Uhr* bietet die MTB Abteilung des SC-Remblinghausen einen offenen Biketreff für Jedermann / Jederfrau an! 

http://www.remblinghausen.org/vereine-gruppen/skiclub-remblinghausen/start/mountainbike.html
Hier sind auch Fotos und Videos der Touren online...

Gefahren wird je nach den Teilnehmern, jede Tour wird vorab durchgesprochen sowie auf die jeweiligen Wünsche der Mitfahrer eingegangen, Mittwochs sind die Touren um die 30 km und 600 hm, je nach Wetterlage.
Sonntags kann es schonmal länger werden. Kommt immer drauf an wie lange jeder Zeit an.
Sind in der Gruppe alle recht Trailverrückt... Die Tour wird immer von einem ausgebildeten Guide geführt, wir sind zu mir noch 3 weitere Guides.

Getroffen wird sich in der Regel in der *Dorfmitte von Remblinghausen (Sparkasse)*, da aber auch einige aus Meschede mit uns fahren treffen wir uns auch schonmal in Meschede bzw. holen dort die Mescheder ab.

Zudem veranstalten wir auch geführte Mehrtagstouren (Rothaarsteig, Rennsteig, Harz, Eifel, etc.) oder geführte Tagestouren in weiteren Sauerland, wie Willingen, Winterberg, Sondern an besonderen Tagen wie Vatertag, Feiertage, etc.

Einfach mal vorbei schauen und mitfahren!
Gruß, Martin


----------



## basmati (12. Mai 2016)

Mitwochs 17:45h Olpe Schwimmbad!


----------



## sdeluxe (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo komme aus Brilon-Wald und bin viel Olsberg, Brilon-TG , Willingen ab und an auch Winterberg unterwegs einfach melden ride on


----------



## Robmosh (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
kannn mir hier jemand ob die Tour in Remblinghausen morgen stattfindet?
Grüße


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Oktober 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Was soll wann und wo genau stattfinden? Hab beim Last-Minute-Biking nix gefunden


----------



## Phillip2702 (25. September 2017)

Hallo Mtb Biker aus  Lüdenscheid und Umland. Ich komme aus Dortmund und bin öfter in Lüdenscheid und fände es cool wenn mir mal jemand die Trails (Singletrails) zeigen könnte die es bei euch so gibt . Ich fahre gerne Traillastig und bin nicht der Freund von Schotterstraßen.


----------

